# Uber protest turns deadly in Santiago, Chile



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*September 5, 2017 - 06:14am*
*https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/wo...deadly-in-santiago-chile-20170905-gyashm.html*
*
Santiago:* Taxi drivers protesting the growth of mobile ride hailing applications such as Uber and Cabify blocked the main road to Chile's principal airport in capital Santiago on Monday, leading to one death and wreaking havoc on travellers' plans.

Santiago-based LATAM Airlines, the region's biggest carrier, as well as budget carrier Sky suffered delays, local media reported. Television images showed traffic backed up for kilometers, while many passengers resorted to walking along the highway.

One 65-year-old Brazilian tourist stuck in traffic died of a cardiovascular event, Chilean police said without offering any further details. A medical helicopter evacuated the man, but it was too late, they added.

"This takeover of the airport by the taxi drivers has significantly hurt the image of Chile, the image of the airlines, and has hurt people travelling or arriving in the country," Claudio Orrego, the governor of the Santiago Metropolitan Region, told reporters.
He added that the government would bring charges against those responsible for the protests, and that at least 15 people had already been arrested.

Legislation is advancing slowly through Chile's Congress to regulate Uber and Cabify, which remain in a legal gray zone. While some authorities have promised to sanction users of the widely used applications, they have also expressed a desire to bring the services within Chile's existing regulatory framework.

*Reuters*


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

and what we are to do????Sydney Airport already blocked most of the time


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> One 65-year-old Brazilian tourist stuck in traffic died of a cardiovascular event, Chilean police said without offering any further details. A medical helicopter evacuated the man, but it was too late, they added.


That is what almost happened to Marty Crane in 'Boo' - episode 16, season 11 of 'Frasier' .
Frasier; dressed as a clown and wielding a meat cleaver, accidentally gives Martin a mild heart attack - a cardiac event- by scaring him.










Which, I might add, makes you wonder about the clowns running Über and those governing Chile.
.


----------

